# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی با Borland C++‎ Builder > مبتدی: borland C++‎ 64 bit

## 24bili

سلام به همه 

من دنبال برنامه borland C++‎ 64 bit میگردم خیلی دنبالش گشتم کسی اگه لینک دانلود داره بزاره ممنونم

----------


## saeed-71

سلام.
خوب از ویژوال استدیو استفاده کن.
منم خیلی گشتم گیرم نیومد واسه 64 بیتی مجبور شده از وژوال استدیو استفاده کنم.

----------


## ++Hichkas

تو پک king هست دوی دی 11

----------


## me.enik

سلام.
من دارمش.
فکر نکنم گیر آوردنش خیلی سخت باشه.
اگر ای دی اس ال هم داری, خیلی به فکر دانلودش نباش.
چون بالای 2-3 گیگابایت هستش!!
اگر هم خواستی دانلودش کنی, لینک زیاده, ولی من دانلود رو پیشنهاد نمیکنم.

----------

